# Has anyone adopted a baby whose parents have learning difficulties?



## rosie pie (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi ladies, I wonder if anyone would mind telling me about their experiences with adopting babies whose birth parents have learning difficulties?
We are just starting out on the adoption journey and I wold be so grateful.


What kind of information were you given?
Were you told that learning difficulties are genetically linked?


thanks x


----------



## paula37 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there
We have adopted our DS knowing there maybe possibilities of learning difficulties due to both parents having it.
We were given reports on both parents and pyshological reports as they'd been assessed to see if they could originally keep him. We didn't have a nice experience in that we got the report on our little boy and and then went to see the paediatrican (all looked after children have one) and it was like listening to a completely different child to what was in the report. Even our SW stepped in and I was crying. She said "you really need to think carefully if you want this child" . He was 8 months old when he came home and there is uncertainty at such a young age as there is with birth children. Needless to say we went ahead and he is thriving. We as yet don't know how he's going to get at school but he's only 2 now and is absolutely thriving. So glad we didn't listen to the Dr. We went back for a follow up to see her a few months after he came home and she said "I don't know what your doing but continue to do it".
When you get matched with a child and read their report I think there's something in you that knows if this child is right.  Our little man is spot on 
Good luck

xxxxx


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

our friends adopted a child with learning difficulties and he is thriving they have had him from 6mnths, on another notes not all learning difficulties are hereditary, as a teacher i see parents at parents evenings and they clearly have learning difficulties yet their children are average in comparison to their peers


best of luck


----------

